# Redbox Instant beta trial



## mike1977 (Aug 26, 2005)

I reserved a movie on blu-ray online, went to pick it up at a kiosk, and was charged instead of a credit being used (the box was checked for use credits and I have 4) for this beta trial thing. Does it take time to be applied or does it not count for blu-rays?


----------



## mike1977 (Aug 26, 2005)

Got an answer...only for DVDs, much like Columbia House sale offers.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

You can upgrade to Blu-Rays, $9 a month. But they charge the full $9 when you upgrade, not the $1 difference.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yeah the beta free trial is only for DVD's, but like the above poster said there is a Blu-Ray option after the free trial for $9/mo.

Their streaming titles are very limited right now...maybe 8000 titles. Right now it's chock full of older movies and B-titles. 

Hopefully they get more agreements with the studios.


----------



## mike1977 (Aug 26, 2005)

Yeah it sucks. It's not like blu-ray is new or just a couple years old. Playstation 3 was released in 2006...format war ended in 2008. It is now 2013. They could have at least offered 1 free blu-ray rental out of the beta trial.


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

Does anyone know where there is a list of the streaming titles to view before subscribing?


----------



## CopyCat (Jan 21, 2008)

mike1977 said:


> Yeah it sucks. It's not like blu-ray is new or just a couple years old. Playstation 3 was released in 2006...format war ended in 2008. It is now 2013. They could have at least offered 1 free blu-ray rental out of the beta trial.


It all about $$$$$$$$$, just like CDs were going to reduce the cost of records because they can be mass produced.


----------

